# Lump charcoal source?



## daniels (Jan 18, 2012)

Who would have lump charcoal this time of year in the Des Moines area?

So far I found two 10# bags of Frontier at one Lowes.  One bag was ripped open so I didn't buy it but I bought the other.  According to the review I read it's an average product.  At $7.49 for the 10# bag I would expect something better than average since I can get a 20# bag of blue Kingsford briquettes for just a little more than that price.

Anyway, can you recommend any sources?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2012)

Walmart sells RO lump around here all year long.


----------



## venture (Jan 18, 2012)

We now get RO lump at Walmart year round.  Used to have to stock up before winter.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 18, 2012)

make your own its very easy just need a 30 gallon steel drum and a 55 gallon steel drum. fill the 30 with hardwoods and put it upside down in the 55 and build a fire around and on top of the 30, make sure the 55 has enough air holes in the sides along the bottom.(theres posts all over with methods that are similar) a little practice and youll never buy lump again


----------



## boykjo (Jan 18, 2012)

DanielS said:


> Who would have lump charcoal this time of year in the Des Moines area?
> 
> So far I found two 10# bags of Frontier at one Lowes.  One bag was ripped open so I didn't buy it but I bought the other.  According to the review I read it's an average product.  At $7.49 for the 10# bag I would expect something better than average since I can get a 20# bag of blue Kingsford briquettes for just a little more than that price.
> 
> Anyway, can you recommend any sources?




Go back and jump on the lump at lowes. I just bought a bag and it was ripped and taped. I got it for three dollars.... Sold as damaged goods... just tell them its damaged.....

Joe


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

wally world here has the RO, just seen a pallet of it today


----------



## daniels (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a Wal-Mart next door so I called them.  They're out of Royal Oak and won't be getting more in for several weeks.

I called another Lowes and they have about 20 bags of Frontier so maybe I'll head over there for some more.

Thanks all!


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 19, 2012)

Stay away from the Frontier lump made in Mexico, I had a bad experience with it. Lots of small pieces and dust ( that ticked me off) and if that wasn't bad enough it had a pretty bad smell almost like tar burning at one point. Ruined my day. Maybe I just got a bad bag but I won't buy it again.


----------



## doc pain (Jan 20, 2012)

I found this place in Ankeny. It is inside of a landscaping business building so it makes it hard to find. They sell two kinds of lump charcoal, I personally have not tried any of it. This little store is pretty good as it has a bunch of different kinds of wood chunks, and more sauces and rubs that you can think of. I live in WDM and make a trip up there atleast once a month.

http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/

good luck

ANDY


----------



## daniels (Jan 22, 2012)

I went to nakedwhiz.com and read some more reviews.  I'm taking the Frontier back.  It's from Mexico and doesn't sound that good.

Last night I found another Wal-Mart that has US made Royal Oak in stock which is in the Highly Recommended category and a buck cheaper than the Mexican made Frontier.

How much charcoal do you guys keep stockpiled?  I usually have a full 20# bag of Kingsford in the blue bag in reserve for when the open bag gets emptied but that's for regular grilling.  Will I go through a little more or a lot more charcoal for each cook when smoking?  (When the weather cooperates I'm ready for the maiden voyage of my new smoker so I don't have a good idea as to how much charcoal an average cook will take.)


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 25, 2012)

DanielS said:


> I went to nakedwhiz.com and read some more reviews.  I'm taking the Frontier back.  It's from Mexico and doesn't sound that good.
> 
> Last night I found another Wal-Mart that has US made Royal Oak in stock which is in the Highly Recommended category and a buck cheaper than the Mexican made Frontier.
> 
> How much charcoal do you guys keep stockpiled?  I usually have a full 20# bag of Kingsford in the blue bag in reserve for when the open bag gets emptied but that's for regular grilling.  Will I go through a little more or a lot more charcoal for each cook when smoking?  (When the weather cooperates I'm ready for the maiden voyage of my new smoker so I don't have a good idea as to how much charcoal an average cook will take.)


      Hands down get the Royal Oak made in USA, I'm the guy that got the bad bag of Frontier (made in Mexico). If you like using briquetes you can get Stubbs all natural hardwood briquetes, natural hardwood with 5% vegetable binder, that's what I use when I have to use briquetes or as a starter in my chimney for the lump. I've also used it for smoking alone and the food came out great, no chemical smell, actually a very nice sweet wood smell to it. It does leave more ash than lump but burns longer and hotter than kingsford and definately less ash than kingsford. Lowes carries it and is a bit more expensive than kingsford but worth it IMO.


----------



## venture (Jan 25, 2012)

OK.  I lied.

Went to Wally a couple days ago and no RO lump. They had it a couple weeks ago.  They are converting from Christmas to spring, so I am sure it will be there soon.  Off to Home Depot I go?

Still a ton of Kingsford Blue on hand from the last sale, so I can smoke either way?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## berninga87 (Jan 28, 2012)

Had to share this since we were on the subject. I went to lowes today to pick up some of the stubbs charcoal that was recommended to me, and they had a little area for returned items in a corner. In that corner were a couple of random home improvement materials, and five bags of frontier charcoal, also none on the shelf with the others. It must not be a very good product!


----------



## dsorgnzd (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you have a restaurant supply house in your area?  The one near me has lump in stock all year, since steak houses don't  shut down during the winter.  When I first started buying from them, their price was about $8 for a 20-pound bag. Unfortunately it  has gone up so much that it's cheaper to buy from Wal-Mart.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 1, 2012)

Dsorgnzd said:


> Do you have a restaurant supply house in your area?  The one near me has lump in stock all year, since steak houses don't  shut down during the winter.  When I first started buying from them, their price was about $8 for a 20-pound bag. Unfortunately it  has gone up so much that it's cheaper to buy from Wal-Mart.




Chefsmart?


----------



## dsorgnzd (Feb 4, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Chefsmart?




Yep.  I sure  miss  the days when I could  walk out with a 20-pound bag of Nature-Glo for 8 bucks and change.  Now, it's cheaper just to buy Royal Oak at Wal-Mart.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 4, 2012)

Dsorgnzd said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> > Chefsmart?
> ...




I still buy from Chefsmart. Thankfully my UDS doesn't need much. When they first hiked up the price I picked up a few bags of Cowboy from Lowes but got tired of the concrete chunks and partially charred pieces of moulding inside the bag.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Feb 5, 2012)

If you have a menards around your area they carry the RO lump year round to. Its the only lump I use. The cowboy and frontier are a waste of time.


----------

